

Choosing to Learn a Secondary Language.(Rust, Go, or Rails) - Pharohbot

&#x27;m a 15 year old coder that knows JS(first language) taking AP Java in school. Since I dont really like Java, I have narrowed down to 3 languages to learn as a secondary language. Im more into the Web Development area and I really like a lot of 3rd party packages to use and speed performance is also an importance. So which would you guys prefer for me? Rust, Go or Rails?
======
donmcc
Any of those three would be a good choice. (I'm currently learning Rust
myself.) Ruby+Rails is the most mature and widely used of those three, and
probably the most web-oriented. Go is still a relatively new language, but is
rapidly gaining a lot of users in the "enterprise" space as well as startups
looking for higher performance than they can get with Ruby or Python. Rust is
still very bleeding edge, and borrows very heavily from functional languages,
so it would be the most different from what you already know.

Ruby+Rails probably matches your interest best today, with Go a rapidly
improving second. Rust is a wildcard right now. (I personally can't decide yet
whether it's sheer brilliance or a steaming pile of poo -- ask me again in a
couple months :-)

------
dudul
I would go with Django if you want to focus on web development.

